# Special Needs Doe ISO Home - Georgia



## Kamira (Jul 15, 2015)

I'm very sad to say that I currently have two female rats and one is on death's door. Navi, my loving rat of almost three years, has mammary tumors about equal the weight of her body and I am sadly spending my last days with her as she continues to decline in mobility and quality of life.

This means that Yue, my 8-month old partially blind rat, will be alone. I know better than to assume a rat will die at a certain age- Navi's littermate cagemate died 13 months ago, and Navi lives on. Yue puts me in a precarious situation because I am unable to acquire any more rats. I am off to college within the next year, and I refuse to leave my parents with pets they don't particularly have the same passion for. However, a rat living a life alone is a terrible one and so I ask here if anybody has the rats, room, and passion for one more.

Yue, like stated before, is partially blind. Comparing her to rats of similar coloring, her eyesight is just not near as there as it should be. Yue is a tan hooded, but her eyes are black and I wonder if this has something to do with it. I refuse to give away a rat without full disclosure, so let me lead to say that Yue has bitten; but let me explain by saying it was the handler's fault. She has chomped down three times, all on me, and all were provoked by hands that smelled like food (dorito fingers + rats = bad idea), quick movements (she has VERY high prey instinct) and her being asleep when I tried to move her (chomp)

The bites weren't deep enough to cause any damage and she lets go quickly once she realizes her mistake. but she did break the skin, and because of this I refuse to give her to anybody with small children.

That being said, Yue is a very energetic rat. She likes to run, jump, climb and run on an exercise wheel like she's about to be late to a meeting. She doesn't particularly like being held but she loves climbing on people. Because of her blindness she is more prone to skittish behavior, however she calms down quickly. She is an absolute delight to watch during free range because she will smell out everything and almost run laps around the walls.

She deserves cagemates and love, and once Navi passes I cannot provide her one of those things. If at any moment you cannot provide for her any more or dont think it was a right match in the first place, I will be glad to take her back and try again. I wish her much happiness to whoever decides she is perfect.

I am located near Dublin, Georgia. Don't let distance discourage you though- if you have the love, we will find a way.
Please email me at [email protected] and I will give pictures and if you're still interested, a phone number for further communication.

Thank you in advance


----------

